

Creating CSS3 opening effect for music gallery + PlacerAnything - jQueryIsAwesome
http://javascriptisawesome.blogspot.com/2012/11/fast-developing-of-pretty-html-desing.html

======
TommyDANGerous
Wow, that is cool. I want to eventually learn Node.js. Is it difficult?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
No; is extremely easy man; specially if you have experience using Javascript
in browser; I will post some tutorials in the future about how to be efficient
debugging and developing in Node.JS

